# Schwinn King Size for you tall people



## KingSized HD (Aug 19, 2015)

A Schwinn King Size American is currently on eBay. (Not mine) Original black paint, two speed kickback hub.
These hard to find large frames work better for (larger) adults than the standard cantilever frames, this looks like a nice one. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252057630192


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks. I bought this one last night. I've been looking for awhile now. It seems to be pretty nice. Hopefully!

The regular standard sized middleweights are just too small for me. I'm 6' 1"

Bob


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 20, 2015)

Schwinn got it right with the King Size. You will love riding it!


----------



## sleepy (Aug 20, 2015)

Being tall in the bike hobby is no fun. I'm 6'2 and most bikes I own are uncomfortable. My go-to rider is a Genesis Onyx with 29" ThickSlick tires.

Happy riding with that King Size!


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 20, 2015)

*Good on ya.*



bobdenver1961 said:


> Thanks. I bought this one last night. I've been looking for awhile now. It seems to be pretty nice. Hopefully!
> 
> The regular standard sized middleweights are just too small for me. I'm 6' 1"
> 
> Bob




Great, glad it went to a Caber. I'm 6'4" & know what you mean about the Middleweight frame. That KS looked like a nice ride, and the 2-spd kickback was a bonus!


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Aug 21, 2015)

This should be a good bike. I'm always nervous about having a bike shipped. I've seen too many pictures of bikes arriving with crunched fenders.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2015)

Ask that the shipper remove the rear fender. If left on it'll get crushed if the box is stood on end as they often are.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 21, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Ask that the shipper remove the rear fender. If left on it'll get crushed if the box is stood on end as they often are.




That is good advice since the back fenders on these are only on them and finding one would be near impossible.


----------

